# r34-gtr 400hp?



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

hello to everyone 
my r34 is running at 357hp at low boost and a 380hp at high boost been 1bar and 1.1bar.it has been in to dyno.
the car is pretty standard it just has air filter and exhaust after marked,what was advised for rich the 400hp was change the air filters for hks and remove the decat,i'm willing to do that but i also need (and important for me) to keep the reliability,so the question is 
can i run a rb26 engine whit no mods at 400hp and keep the reliability or should i do something else to have reliability and 400hp?:chairshot
this a road car and i don't do track days even true i'm planing to do a long road trip across europe (talking about in 3500km the way down and the same up back) 
this is my 1 gtr (no intentions to change for long time):clap:

any advice will be very welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

My advice is to keep your car as it is if you are not planning on changing the original turbos..


Terje.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

rb26 said:


> My advice is to keep your car as it is if you are not planning on changing the original turbos..
> 
> 
> Terje.


thanks mate:thumbsup:
if i change the turbos i'm going to have to change more things...:chairshot


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Change the turbos to N1 turbos, add a Nismo fuel pump and map it. If you can upgrade the intercooler (nothing extreme is needed) and get a nice oil cooler too.

It`s worth the money


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i would avoid the HKS intakes, go for apexi or blitz sus, or if you really want HKS items go for their metal flow filters.

you DO NOT have to change the intercooler. the standard one is absolutely fine for your application.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Change the turbos to N1 turbos, add a Nismo fuel pump and map it. If you can upgrade the intercooler (nothing extreme is needed) and get a nice oil cooler too.
> 
> It`s worth the money



thanks mate :thumbsup:

hmm tempting,i thing i need to drop a pm to matt or shopping a little bit around to see some prices!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

matty32 said:


> i would avoid the HKS intakes, go for apexi or blitz sus, or if you really want HKS items go for their metal flow filters.
> 
> you DO NOT have to change the intercooler. the standard one is absolutely fine for your application.



hi matt 
i had some emails from miguel regarding the locks,thank you 
i need to take some pictures from the engine bay and then we can discuss what what to do
but my first priority is change the time belt and everything it involve a good service.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Reliability wont be an issue at 400bhp as thats pretty much a stage 1.

How much spending money do you have?

Stage 1 is pretty cheap to do its just when you look at turbo changes etc that costs add up.

Any photos?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

As above around 400bhp at the fly is easy going on an RB26.

Something like:

Down pipe
Decat
Exhaust
Boost controller running around 1 bar
Suitable map

You could go for a set of filters too but I don't think that they're necessary at that power level- make a nice sound though:clap: The mines R34 uses a standard airbox and that has quite a bit more than 400bhp


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i'm going to take some pictures in the weekend and post here!
because change turbos and intercooler it doesn't sound cheap for the time been maybe wend i get bored whit the 400hp!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

TREG said:


> Reliability wont be an issue at 400bhp as thats pretty much a stage 1.
> 
> How much spending money do you have?
> 
> ...


not much money,but earning and saving :thumbsup:
are you able to throw some figures for stage 1?
thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

depends what you require, but probably about £1k all in or alot less depending on what the car has


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kociek said:


> not much money,but earning and saving :thumbsup:
> are you able to throw some figures for stage 1?
> thanks


Around 400bhp for a stage 1 mate


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I was told the standard gtr intercooler is one of the best performing ones you can get and not to change it


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

stephenwap said:


> I was told the standard gtr intercooler is one of the best performing ones you can get and not to change it


it is allot of different opinions out here:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

400 requires, as least restrictive exhaust as possible, down pipe, decat etc. Boost controller, high flow pannel filter in the standard air box/Apexi cone filters and a remap to make it all come together. Standard turbo's will go to 1.1 bar and produce 400-420.

Save your money on the intercooler, its not worth changing it yet.


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

to get 400bhp is quite easy on the r34gtr. I got 380bhp at the wheels from those mods on my back then.

HKS Hard pipe kit, Air Filter, Down Pipe, Decat, Cat back exhaust and a Apexi Power FC and a decent remap and you are there.  no need to change anything else and its perfectly reliable. but I do recommend a better fuel pump as the standard one will more or less max out at 400bhp. 

if you want to go over the 400bhp mark then that is where it starts to gets expensive turbos, cams, nismo airflow meters, fuel pump if you havent change it before, head gasket, exhaust manifolds. with that you are good for around 500bhp - 600bhp depending what turbo you go for.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

the stock intercooler is enough for 600bhp IIRC,changing it with "low" power may just be a waste??


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

thank you all for your replays is very good recommendations around here! 
i only looking for the 400hp maybe in future with more ££££ i will go for more hp.
or if i get bored with what i have and be able to afford i can then go for more hp.
thank you very much


----------

